# Sticky  Posting vs. PM-ing and sharing knowledge



## Ben Brewcat

Hail Mazers of Beesource!

This thread is a request that I think will help all of us improve our knowledge of mead. For some reason many mazers just starting out seem reluctant to post in the forum, and prefer to private-message questions and ideas to individual members. Which is fine to an extent. But if we consider that having a dialogue in the general forum allows all of us to share in the discussion, where everyone can learn, I'd like to ask that when possible people post to the forum. Questions about vinegar-making (apart from with mead as a base), homebrewing, home sodamaking, and the like are welcome and encouraged, but are more appropriate for the Coffee Klatch forum.

Please help spread the wealth of knowledge around. Don't be shy! Beesource is the great resource it is because there are lots of people with lots of skills, experience and ideas to share, so don't limit yourself to one opinion when you can just as easily have several thousand to draw from.


----------



## carole

*Mead making, posting and sharing*

Yes I agree Ben
Sharing information brings out the best in people, ideas and recipes.


----------



## rwlaw

Hey Ben, you mentioned making vinegar w/ honey? I'm a regular user of acv, is there any recipes for it or just Zen brewing.


----------



## Ben Brewcat

Mead vinegar is made much the same as any other vinegar. You'll need finished mead, an inoculant, appropriate vessels and time. Do a search; there has been at least one thread on home vinegar making. Good luck!

P.S. acv= apple cider vinegar?


----------



## rwlaw

Ben, checked out the threads. Thanx, don't know as it'd be worth the honey though. Yes it's apple cider vinegar and it's worked on what I take it for.


----------

